# Geldiğin zaman/geleceğin zaman



## adventrue

Bu cümleler arasında bir fark var mı?
'Geldiğin zaman beni ara lütfen' veya  'geleceğin zaman beni ara lütfen'


----------



## Rallino

Well to me, there is a nuance between them.
I'd say:

'Geldiğin zaman beni ara lütfen' = Call me when you have come.

'geleceğin zaman beni ara lütfen' = Call me *whenever you come*.

But this difference is really subtile.


----------



## macrotis

'Geldiğin zaman beni ara lütfen' = call me when you came, please; ie. after you came. First come (to the city, neighborhood, appointed place etc), then call.

'geleceğin zaman beni ara lütfen' = call me when you'll come, please; ie. when you plan/intend to come or hit the road. First call, then come.


----------



## adventrue

Thanks.
Since the two posts above seem contradictory, could I have another opiion, please?


----------



## Rallino

Actually, macrotis is right xD I just couldn't express myself very well


----------



## adventrue

Could I please insist on having a third opinion, even preferably more than one? Rallino might just be being polite for all I know.


----------



## capricorn00

macrotis is right.


----------



## Longhorn13

Geldigin zaman would mean "when you come" like, call me when you arrive.

Gelecegin zaman would mean "call me when you're coming (could be on the way)/when you are going to come (could be before leaving - not necessarily right before)".


----------



## miraculeuse

adventrue said:


> Bu cümleler arasında bir fark var mı?
> 'Geldiğin zaman beni ara lütfen' veya  'geleceğin zaman beni ara lütfen'



*I think, we need a short story in order to understand the difference 

For example, we can imagine that we write this sentence to our roommate. She's out of the city. But she forgets her keys, so she needs us to come into house. We send a tax message: 

Geldiğin zaman beni ara lütfen--> Call me when you came (at home, in dormitory etc. For example she arrived and she's infornt of the door, so the action is finished)

Geleceğin zaman beni ara lütfen--> Call me when you come ( so we ask her to inform us about her arriving time to be at home when she arrives)

Took long! but clear! *


----------

